# canopy waterproof sealer???



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

what kind of sealer should i use to waterproof the inside of my diy canopy, i made it about a week ago, and noticed that i forgot to seal it...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I would use a mold/mildew resistant paint such as kilz... This will allow it to stand up to minor splashing with minimal ill effect, but won't make it "waterproof"

If you want it truly water proof, you can use something like Drylock, although for a canopy I feel this would be unnecessary overkill...


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

so is that what most everyone uses, or do i need to use anything?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad to see you bring this question as I'm looking at how to do the same. Maybe we can share some info/ ideas? Then maybe some experience will step forward and help out also.  First question to me would be what you are using to make your canopy. I've been thinking of several things that might do what I want and each might warrent a different approach for waterproofing them. I'm looking for a really lightweight material so I can move it totally off the tank. Polyurethane (spar varnish) is one item for use on boats,etc. that get wet often.


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeh, I have actually already built the canopy from pine, because thats what my stand is made from, so i used the same on the wood, because, i wanted them to stain the same, i was also thinking maybe like deck sealer, thats about i could think of, to be honest... Im 15 and dont have a clue.... heres the canopy


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like it should do the job. Deck sealer should work if that is what you can get. I probably would go with a poly but either will keep the wood from absorbing too much water. :thumb: 
As to your age and having a clue, don't sweat. I'm about fifty years older and still don't have a clue, either. :lol:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Any kind of clear sealer used for furniture, etc will be fine. You don't need marine products, etc. If water will bead up on it, then you're good to go. My canopy has been ok for 2+ years now with some simple acrylic sealer I got at a home improvement store.

Ventilation of some type out the back is a good idea and should prevent mold/mildew, etc. Lots of reasons not to make it air tight. There are also heat issues from the lights.


----------



## AF_medic (Jun 8, 2006)

I sealed my canopy up using a white exterior paint. I used a white exterior primer, and then a white exterior paint. If the paint is designed to stand up to years of sun and rain and heat and cold, then it'll stand up to a little humidity just fine. and the white paint helps reflect the light back into the tank. :thumb:


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, well thankyou, thats good to know about anything will work, i was woried about chemicals somehow getting into the tank.... but now that i think about it, that wouldnt happen after the sealer has dried


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe your deck sealer idea to be fine if that is what you have, etc. My thought on the poly was that deck sealer seems to come in large and larger where other sorts come in pint/quart size. :thumb:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, painting it is pretty much waterproofing it. Primer and Paint will work perfectly. No need to worry about chemicals if you let the primer and paint dry properly.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I disagree about just using paint.

If you are using untreated wood for the canopy you definitely want to seal it with some kind of sealant. Paint will not close off the pores of the wood to moisture which is a recipe for disaster. OK, maybe not a disaster, but it can mess up your canopy.

I made that mistake when I first made my canopy. I used polyurethane on the outside of the canopy, but only Killz primer on the inside. Within days the evaporation from the tank warped the canopy like crazy. The ends of the top were lifted by about 2-3".

Do a search on this forum and you will find that other people have had the same experience. Of course, warping can be wood specific, but in my opinion, the effort of using some kind of sealant is worth it.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

If the canopy is built correctly there should not be any warping, additionally, like Prov356 suggested, ventilation is recommended. A canopy should not be airtight, many problems can come about that.

Boredatwork, did you use wood glue on your canopy build? Maybe you did not wait long enough for the primer and polyurethane to dry before putting the canopy on. It could be different things, but if a canopy is well built, you shouldn't have a problem.

I have always used paint to waterproof wood and I have never, ever had a problem with it. :thumb:


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, it has been about 3 weeks, since it has been on my tank, and there hasent been any warping at all, but, just to be safe, i took it off, and put a coat of deck sealer on it, (I already had a can laying around, and sprayed on some other sealer that i found, so im pretty sure that im good to go.

as for air ventilation, there is no back on it, and it is probably about an inch away from the wall. I plan on adding 2 computer fans within the next week or so on each side to deal with the heat from the lights.

i realy cant think of anything else i could do to it besides make it have a motorized lift  
like this one....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRRjpCvA ... re=related

would be cool.... :thumb:


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

boredatwork said:


> Paint will not close off the pores of the wood to moisture...


Incorrect - Seems that if your statement were true, millions of home owners would constantly be replacing rotted and warped wood, wouldn't it?



mightyevil said:


> If the canopy is built correctly there should not be any warping


+1 - an in addition, even proper construction will not prevent sub-quality boards from warping.

In summary, a well constructed hood with a primer base coat (any primer) and 2 coats of paint should stand up to the exposure it's going to see. Use an oil based paint and you further insure that it will. Be weary of using deck sealer if you intend to paint - just like water, deck sealer will repel paint and not allow it to stick very well. With time, bubbling, flaking and chipping are sure to occur.

Best piece of advice - read, read, read those labels on the products you purchase! :thumb:


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

Partially correct. PRIMER won't seal off the pours of the wood. and Kilz for all it's wonderful qualities is only a primer. You need a top coat of something too. Also a good oil based paint allowed to dry for several days before installation will seal that wood just as well as Spar Varnish.

Matt


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I have actually already built the canopy from pine


*howmany*,

Looks like you already have some type of clear finish over the stand and canopy. What did you use? You may have already done all you need to do.


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

no, i dont plan on painting it... just the sealer, and some other spray on sealer that i have...


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

no, i dont have any sealer on the outside, just stain, but i have some deck sealer on the inside aswell as some spray on sealer.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes, my use of the word paint was incorrect. I only had used the killz primer. So I should have said that primer will not seal the wood.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I would have to agree with the paint idea. Paint has been used on boat hulls for many years. I have used auto and marine enamel in the past, and it works well.


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like we are all in accordance. It certainly depends on which paint you use. But I think deck sealer or a quick and sloppy coat of varnish would be fine for INSIDE the hood. Whatever you have around already. No point in going out of your way to buy something special to waterproof the wood where you won't see it if you already have some varnish, deck sealer, enamel paint (of ANY color, remember you wont' look at it most of the time). If you are going the latex paint route then a coat of Kilz would probably be a good idea.

Matt


----------

